# Colt SAA Patton Commemorative



## donmor53 (Mar 21, 2013)

Anyone have a lead on where I might find a Patton Commemorative 4.75” SAA that I seem to remember Colt offering a few years back


----------



## armoredman (Oct 14, 2021)

Gunbroker would be my first guess, or look on Colt specific forums. Armslist is highly suspect from what I was told, though.


----------

